# xbox upgrade help



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I know nothing about these things nowadays, I had a PS1 back in the day
The kids have asked for an xbox one for xmas, mainly to play fifa 17 and farming simulator 17.
they already have a 360.

I believe all the 360 games are backwards compatible.
Are the extra controllers we have for the 360 compatible?
We also have a genuine wireless steering wheel, compatible?
Lastly, the 360 kinect and kinect games, compatible?
TIA


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

A few of the 360 games are compatible but there's only so many at this moment, Google it and it will give you the list. All the 360 peripherals won't work with the xb1. Their gamer tag profiles will transfer over when you sign in on the new xb1 too.

Sutty


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

In answer to your questions:

I believe all the 360 games are backwards compatible. No, not all of them. *As they become available for backwards compatibility Xbox/Microsoft tend to announce via social media etc. of the Xbox dashboard new feed*
Are the extra controllers we have for the 360 compatible? *No*
We also have a genuine wireless steering wheel, compatible? *Probably not*
Lastly, the 360 kinect and kinect games, compatible? *No*


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
This is getting expensive! I've bought an xbox one S. 
It seems I do need a new kinect...
I see these listed as a "xbox one kinect", and a "kinect 2" .....
Are these the same thing, or is there a new improved version?
It also appears the new kinect wont work with a "one S" without also having to buy an adapter. Grrr


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Are the you buying an xbox one or the newer version xbox one s? I don't really think the kinect thing is used much now, they pushed it at launch but seem to have dropped it now.

Sutty


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes a one S.
The kids use the kinect for just dance etc


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

To be honest I wouldn't waste money on the kinect, it was a big part of the xbox one launch but seemed to fail and now isn't really implemented in games. Them dropping as they have is it them pretty much admitting it failed. Unless you can get it cheaper I don't think it's worth it.

Sutty


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Sutty 90 said:


> To be honest I wouldn't waste money on the kinect, it was a big part of the xbox one launch but seemed to fail and now isn't really implemented in games. Them dropping as they have is it them pretty much admitting it failed. Unless you can get it cheaper I don't think it's worth it.
> 
> Sutty


I've recently bought an Xbox One Elite for my daughter's birthday next week and she uses to love the Just Dance games on our old Wii, so picked up a 2nd hand Kinect from Cex for £20.


----------

